

IBM Open Sources Maqetta; WYSIWYG HTML5 UI authoring - faramarz
http://maqetta.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=2&Itemid=9

======
Hipchan
This looks really really bad. I don't understand why a company that size would
not have a designer on board.

~~~
jcapote
Not to mention it barely even works

~~~
andre
"The Maqetta application is currently at preview level. By engaging with the
community with Maqetta at an early stage, IBM hopes to collaborate both on
product requirements and on open source development, with the goal that future
releases of Maqetta will deliver strong tools for UI design and an efficient
workflow between UI design and production development."

~~~
teyc
Compare this to Atlas [http://www.2sidesdesignstudio.com/2009/11/atlas-
overview-xco...](http://www.2sidesdesignstudio.com/2009/11/atlas-overview-
xcode-for-building-web-apps/)

Maqetta needs to do some design upfront if they are going to garner any
excitement.

------
asymptotic
The site in inaccessible.

<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.maqetta.org>

How could IBM screw up a web hosting solution? And how does that reflect on
the quality of this web UI tool?

------
phrotoma
Worked for me, win 7, chrome 10, java 1.6. Looks useful, I'll be watching
their progress.

